# Ashton - Black Parrot



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Black Parrot, back when McCelland was making some of their blends for Ashton... i do believe this is discontinued (like the Celebrated Soveriegn which i'm out of as well - an Oriental).

the standard McC broken flake. standard hard as hell broken flake. why can't they make their flakes more like the Samuel Gawith flakes, y'know, BENDABLE??!!

this is listed as a Va/Per, and it's a good flavor. i just happen to have it in a very stubby Stanwell with a small bowl, probably not what it would smoke best in. not your typical Escudo type Va/Per flavor, and it's hinting at a little flavoring like Old Gowrie from time to time. not bad, even with the heat (not tongue bite, just hot).

these thick and hard broken flakes, i have a hard time keeping lit. just took a sip of some port, and a little re-light, and the flavors are totally different.
i'm not good at flavor descriptions in pipe tobacco as of yet, but the Perique is starting to come through in the last half. there may be a little hint of burley in this, i'm getting a "smokey" feel/flavor as well. it started off with the typical hint of ketcup to it, but that's gone, too.

it's a good smoke. very hard to find now.
would i search it out and buy again? probably not. good, yes, but if there are things out there that i prefer, why not smoke those?
overall - eh... 6.5 out of 10, probably because of the dislike of their broken flakes i'm starting to have. i wonder what that'll mean when i finally crack the tins of my Xmas Cheers?? i may have to rub these things out as fine as i possibly can as soon as i crack the tins when they're moist.

oh, time to cut this off, the Golf Channel has Corey Pavin on (one of my fav. golfers)


----------

